
Customers ditch single-use coffee cups if sold separately - OJFord
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/edition/scotland/customers-ditch-single-use-coffee-cups-if-sold-separately-0ngr7b5hr
======
OJFord
> Four Scottish cafés trialled selling disposable cups separately from drinks.
> They were asked to reduce the price of drinks by about 20p, the approximate
> cost of a throwaway coffee cup. Customers were then charged 20p more if they
> opted for a disposable cup.

I'm sceptical about this, I'd imagine different results if it were framed as
'save 20p if you bring your own reusable cup' (which Starbucks actually do, if
it's one of their reusable ones) - I don't think as many would take it up.

